# My 80's Phase11 Cruiser build



## rlhender (Oct 2, 2014)

Making some progress on my 80's Phase11 Cruiser, I am trying to build it just like mine was back in 1985. Hope to show it at AA show in 2015 
Parts List
Phase11 Frame and fork
Phil Wood Hubs
Ukia hoops
Comp111 tires
MX 1000 Brakes
2nd Gen Bullseye cranks
Fred Z bars
DK stem

I am still in need of a few parts if anyone has them. Bullseye Bottom bracket,Hutch Pedals, 20 x 1.75 or 2.125 Comp 111 (tires are for a hutch 20" rider)


----------



## bikesnbuses (Oct 3, 2014)

Nice build and color choice/combo!


----------



## 4130chromoly (Oct 5, 2014)

Badass! Post-SRP!


----------



## Dale Alan (Oct 5, 2014)

That is a real beauty,I like it a lot.


----------



## larock65 (Dec 30, 2014)

*Great Bike!*

Here is one I bought on eBay in 2003 complete for $110.00 shipped!


----------

